# Parasound P7 Analog Pre-Amplifer alternatives?



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What are my alternative analogue options when considering a multi-chanel analog preamp like the Parasound P7? I thought I read somewhere sometime ago about a competitors offering, but I dont remember what that was.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

8086 said:


> What are my alternative analogue options when considering a multi-chanel analog preamp like the Parasound P7? I thought I read somewhere sometime ago about a competitors offering, but I dont remember what that was.


None currently available, afaik. I have reviewed a half dozen or more in my column but the pickings have dwindled. I just bought a refurbished Audio Research MP1 but the only one on the market now is the P7.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't mind going the used or new old stock route.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

8086 said:


> I don't mind going the used or new old stock route.


NOS is unlikely but possible. Here are some candidates:
Sony P9000ES
Bel Canto Pre6
Audio Research MP1
McCormack MAP-1
McIntosh C45
Parasound P7
Conrad-Johnson (?????MP???)
[Must be more than that?!]

I have reviewed all of them except the CJ.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not sure, but isn't the McIntosh C46 an analog pre-amp?

Conrad-Johnson doesn't list a "MP-_?_?_?_?" as one of their model numbers. 
http://www.conradjohnson.com/It_just_sounds_right/classic_product_page.html


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

8086 said:


> I'm not sure, but isn't the McIntosh C46 an analog pre-amp?


Dunno. I have not looked at it.



> Conrad-Johnson doesn't list a "MP-_?_?_?_?" as one of their model numbers.
> http://www.conradjohnson.com/It_just_sounds_right/classic_product_page.html


MET-1

BTW, My ARC MP1 arrived last night.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Dunno. I have not looked at it.
> 
> MET-1
> 
> BTW, My ARC MP1 arrived last night.


That's a nice piece of equipment. Will you do a forum review on it?

What I really dream :daydream: for is someone to make an analog pre-amp with built in DAC and Digital Video-Audio Processors, much like the Onkyo's but with full analog input stage, volume, gain, and input selection. Add 32bit ADC, DAC, 64bit DSPs, etc. MCH Analog input(s) x2) could bypass (via toggle switch) any digital circuits (room correction, etc) and go direct to amp. 

Basically it's the genius offspring from an Onkyo and Parasound marriage.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

8086 said:


> That's a nice piece of equipment. Will you do a forum review on it?


I did review it: http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-26-page-2


----------

